
The Coming Software Apocalypse - zwieback
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2017/09/saving-the-world-from-code/540393/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TheAtlantic+%28The+Atlantic+-+Master+Feed%29&amp;single_page=true
======
zubairq
Great article. Nice to see Chris Granger mentioned here, but I didn’t see Eve
mentioned anywhere, only Light Table

